# what can cause sickness and diahorrea in dogs?



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

my two dogs have been up half the nite been sick and the number of times they have been outside they have had diahorrea. i havent changed the food they have been on, and it seems to have come on so suddenly in the past 24 hours. 

we are going to take them to the vets tomorrow if it continues today, but wanted to see if anyone else's dogs have been the same recently or have experienced this in the past.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

All sort of things can cause these symptoms, some more serious than others - Poisoning, ingesting foreign objects, pancreatitis or kidney failure are some of the worst culprits. However, acute digestive upsets like you're describing, and the fact both dogs are affected at the same time indicates that the cause is more likely to be due to eating stale food or mild poisoning from getting hold of something they shouldn't - have they been digging about in the dustbins at all, or have they picked up something whilst they were out on a walk yesterday? 

Make sure you keep the dogs clean and provide plenty of fresh water - encourage them to drink regularly, and withhold food for the time being. Your vet will probably want a small sample of the diarrhoea just to check for any nasty bugs like salmonella or E.coli, and will most likely recommend a product called Prokolin which is an anti-diarrhoea and probiotic paste you give them orally to absorb any toxins in the gut and encourage the 'good' bacteria to multiply in order to re-balance the gut flora.


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

my male went out on a walk yesterday and when he started been sick and had diahreea last night we throught it was due to the water he went swimming in, but my female didnt go, yet shes got the same symptons as him. :/ 

to make matters worse our neigbours now tells us her dogs have been showing the same symptoms for a few days, so am now worried that its something they have caught off them. we throw away any un-eaten food after a few hours and leave fresh biscuits down every day if hungry during the day, never effected them this way before....

they also carnt get to the dustbins outside as kept in a store shead, and the bins indoors are regulay emptied. its a complete mystery to us.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

it could just be a virus, my sisters dog had something similar a few months back which my dog then caught, we took my sisters dog to vet and they suggested no food for 24 hrs then feeding her on rice and chicken for a few days and slowly going back to dried food, once my dog caught it we did the same for him, however its defo best to go to vets to make sure its nothing serious first! hope it is all good! xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have pm'd you with some odd questions and here is my reason 

i lost one of my dogs to parvo not so long back he was only 8 months old and fully jabbed too


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, parvo would be my first worry too. Think you need the advice of a vet today rather than tomorrow.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I 100% agree with you Kathy 

after what i went through with jack which was heart breaking i will never put sick and runny bum down to it may just be a bug again and get to the vets straight away


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly, parvo was what came to mind when you said that you couldn't pin point anything similar in both dogs to being a possible cause. I do so hope it isn't.

However, as has already been said it could be something very simple, like a virus that will go through their system in 24/48 hours and then they'll be fine.

However, because you can't think of anything, I'd try to see a vet today, just in case.

If that's impossible, then follow the advice given above, no food, lots of water - electrolyte might be good if you can get your hands on some - if not you can make up your own rehydration fluid by adding half a teaspoon of salt and half a tablespoon of sugar or glucose to half a litre of water (preferably filtered), stir until it's dissolved and offer it to the dogs whilst lukewarm, as dehydration will make matters worse.

Also try to get a stool sample from each dog to take with you to the vet.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

make sure the dog does not start bleeding from there bum...this is a very bad sign..

dogs can catch parvo even if they have had their jabs...my girl caught it and passed it on to a puppy that we had kept back to keep for our selfs..the puppy wasnt strong enough to pull through sadly.

i really hope your dogs dont have this....we spent hunderds trying to get the puppy back to health and she still didnt pull through..

if they stop drinking then start worring and take them to the vets asap to get them put on a drip


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Sadly, parvo was what came to mind when you said that you couldn't pin point anything similar in both dogs to being a possible cause. I do so hope it isn't.
> 
> However, as has already been said it could be something very simple, like a virus that will go through their system in 24/48 hours and then they'll be fine.
> 
> ...


to help with electrolyte's you can mash up some bananas or potatos are even better..

this might have to be forced down the dogs mouth until you can get to a vet.

as long as the said dog is still drinking then they should be ok


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrcarlxx said:


> make sure the dog does not start bleeding from there bum...this is a very bad sign..
> 
> dogs can catch parvo even if they have had their jabs...my girl caught it and passed it on to a puppy that we had kept back to keep for our selfs..the puppy wasnt strong enough to pull through sadly.
> 
> ...


 
i agree with you i think she needs her dogs seeing to before the stage of blood because it means the virus has a tight hold 

i kicked myself over and over for not taking the fact that jack had been sicky the night before then started with the runny bum which turned to pure blood withing 2 hours of him starting with runny bum 

if only i had not passed it off as its probably the hot weather and got him to a vets the night before then maybe things could have been different 

the vets said that dogs under a year old are more at risk of parvo being fatal 

so i suppose even if i had of realised sooner he still may not of stood a chance 

but now im so paranoid if any of the dogs so much as cough im on the phone to the vets 

i still am to this day bleaching everywhere and everything anything that couldnt be bleached was thrown out


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i agree with you i think she needs her dogs seeing to before the stage of blood because it means the virus has a tight hold
> 
> i kicked myself over and over for not taking the fact that jack had been sicky the night before then started with the runny bum which turned to pure blood withing 2 hours of him starting with runny bum
> 
> ...


 
i think you may be beating your self up a little to much...i am sure the vet said (to me) they cant really do anything about it other than re-hydrate them, as it is a virus....in the end it is the dehydration that kills them..

the stomach becomes stripped and infected and unable to soak up water and nutriants...so the only way forward really is to go to the vets and put the dog on a drip


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrcarlxx said:


> i think you may be beating your self up a little to much...i am sure the vet said (to me) they cant really do anything about it other than re-hydrate them, as it is a virus....in the end it is the dehydration that kills them..
> 
> the stomach becomes stripped and infected and unable to soak up water and nutriants...so the only way forward really is to go to the vets and put the dog on a drip


 
yeah i know but no matter what you always think of the what ifs dont you


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i know but no matter what you always think of the what ifs dont you


 
yep you do, i do also....lucky for me i had put a video on youtube of the puppy a couple of weeks before it had died. so i have something to remember her by :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrcarlxx said:


> yep you do, i do also....lucky for me i had put a video on youtube of the puppy a couple of weeks before it had died. so i have something to remember her by :flrt:


bless thats sweet i have lots of pics of jack too so i still have a piece of him :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I totally agree with everyone who's posted, they need to see the vet today (make sure you tell them why you're bringing them in so that they can take you straight in without you waiting).

Not all tummy bugs are parvo related - Badger had hemorrhagic gastroenteritis from mouldy old chicken bones one of our neighbours threw into our garden on purpose. He had a course of antibiotics, and a few days without food, but it did damage to his insides and he suffered from colitis for months afterwards.

However, parvo or gastroenteritis - either is a killer because of dehydration so you really do need to get them into the vets asap. And if you see blood - take them immediately, dont wait for an appointment - ring the vet and go straight away.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

the thing is, the vet cant really do anything untill the dog becomes dehydrated with parvo atleast...the only thing they can really give them before hand is anti sickness drugs.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They can put them on a drip! I do hope the OP doesn't think she doesn't need to see a vet as "there's nothing a vet can do".


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> They can put them on a drip! I do hope the OP doesn't think she doesn't need to see a vet as "there's nothing a vet can do".


 
oh no, it is still very inportant ofr the op to seek advice from a vet.

my vet sent us home with our adult dog...we were told not to walk her. and to bring her back if she doesnt start drinking the next day.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Please please please get to a vet today, my old dog bonnie ate some fox poo and sounds just like u have discribe (although it could be a huge number of other things), we rang a vet who told us we was worrying other nothing and to give her some rice and leave it 24 hours, I wasnt happy, but left it another 2 hours, spoke to a different vet who said to only give her a tablespoon of water at a time, as bolting water can make the sickness worse and if she didnt improve within another 2 hours to call back. 
Within a hour bonnie collapsed after passing blood, i rushed her in then and there, and was told if I had left it 24 hours as first vet suggested she prob wouldnt have made it, she was in the vets for nearly 2 weeks and twice we got told she wouldnt make it through the night. 
Im sorry if this isnt what you want to hear and I know how scary it is when your dogs are ill and you dont know why, but please dont leave it like I did and get them seen to ASAP. 
I really hope they are both ok and please keep us updated.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It could also be what Greyhound folk call Kennel Sickness, this is caused by the Corona(sp?) Virus which is in the same family as Parvovirus(you can get vaccines that have this incorperated into them, the Greyhound's at the track are vaccinated with this one & it means they don't get it as bad if they do happen to pick it up). It causes sickness & Diarrhea(sp?) but they usually recover quickly if you can avoid dehydration. Sounds like something is doing the rounds if you know of several people whose pets are also ill.

As others have said though it is always better to get them checked over by a Vet, just to make sure that it's nothing serious.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just out of interest, are they vaccinated? As parvo really is incredibly contagious, and with your neighbours having something similar it does sound like something very contagious.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

lisa thats why i did tell o/p in pm that she may be best calling the vets as she said the runny poo smelled that vile it made her gag thats something else that made me think parvo also the fact the neighbours dogs have come down with something similar too like you said


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

my husky had very very bad diarrhea which smelt so vile it mad me gag, she litrally cud not stop going 2 the toilet, it woz so runny and had mucas in it, and she woz sicking bad 2, i took her 2 the vets and they gave her electrolytes 2 keep her hidration up which is important and they gave her tests and it came back as she had isospora which they treated with norodine, just get 2 the vet sooner than later, hope they get beta sn x


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Just out of interest, are they vaccinated? As parvo really is incredibly contagious, and with your neighbours having something similar it does sound like something very contagious.


my dog had her jabs, yet she still got it..i think the jabs are to help against it not to fully protect against the virus?

i think that was what i read in the sheet they gave me when she had her jabs done.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I really wouldn't know about that, it's something a vet would have to tell you, but I'm betting it's much more common in unvaccinated dogs - and much more deadly - if that is the case.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

my pup was fully vaccinated too that i lost to parvo


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just out of interest, did she have the full set of jabs, and if so how long after them did she get parvo? From what I've googled they shouldn't be able to get it unless they've gone out within two weeks of the jab or not had all initial vaccines and/or boosters.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Parvovirus in Dogs

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>

They contradict each other so I dont know which is correct. If you ask your vet you'll probably get a better idea.

Still very much worth vaccinating your pets though, getting it after vaccination if it is possible is it seems extremely rare. And it says on one of those links that false positives can occur in the test, and if parvo wasn't tested for it could be a different virus causing it (as I say, Badger had hemorrhagic gastroenteritis, that is virtually identical in symptoms and smell)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Just out of interest, did she have the full set of jabs, and if so how long after them did she get parvo? From what I've googled they shouldn't be able to get it unless they've gone out within two weeks of the jab or not had all initial vaccines and/or boosters.


 
he was 8 wks old when he had 1st jab had the second jab just over 2 wks later i then waited another 2 wks like vets reccommended to take him out further than my yard 

the parvo could have been brought in from anywhere.........a visitor coming to my house myself after going out and coming back home


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah sadly that's true, it could come in from anywhere. I wish more people vaccinated their pets, but there's so many latchkey chav dog owners who dont vaccinate/neuter/flea treat/worm their pets that even the good people get caught out sometimes


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Yeah sadly that's true, it could come in from anywhere. I wish more people vaccinated their pets, but there's so many latchkey chav dog owners who dont vaccinate/neuter/flea treat/worm their pets that even the good people get caught out sometimes


thats what i said to the vets  why the hell did i pay the cash to have him vaccinated when its done no bloomin good i lost him to something he was supposed to be vaccinated against 

going through that was absolutely afwul the speed it can hit them is mental he seemed fine then bam


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep I guess in that respect it's like feline leukaemia - we lost a newly adopted cat to that despite the CPL saying he'd been vaccinated and tested. I can understand the vaccination not working but I assume he wasn't tested, as the vet said he must have had it a while to get so sick so quick.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Yep I guess in that respect it's like feline leukaemia - we lost a newly adopted cat to that despite the CPL saying he'd been vaccinated and tested. I can understand the vaccination not working but I assume he wasn't tested, as the vet said he must have had it a while to get so sick so quick.


 
its horrible to see them go through something like that 

even though it didnt work on one i would never risk not vaccinating anyways 

all my animals have always been vaccinated and done for their sake as well as my own


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

parvo hits fast, my bitch had her jabs yet still caught the virus...so did two other dogs around near my mothers house, they also had there jabs.


----------



## buzzybee1992 (Apr 22, 2009)

took them to the vets and the vet took a blood sample to see if could find the cause. they said it is possible they may have parvo but it may be a simple thing like worms which may have not been killed by the worming tablets we have been giving them.... just got 2 wait for the tests to come back.

they have both been fine today, eating, and drinking water as usual. even though no more runny poo's they do have smelly farts :whip:

am just hopeing its not 2 serious 

thanks to all that gave advice and made me relise how serious parvo was


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That sounds heartening - I hope it is something as simple as that and they are OK. :2thumb:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

If its parvo ull know about it..you can smell it (its unlike anything ive ever smelt before in my life) Get to vets ASAP just to be sure..we lost a dog to parvo its the most nasty virus ive ever come across!! Hope all goes ok, it could just be some bacteria in the water but best to get it looked at...Good Luck let us know how you get on : victory:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Vets do a test there and then which works in a similar way to pregnancy testings ie shows lines if they've got it, you should have an answer whilst still in the surgery.

There is a new strain of Parvo which is very quick and deadly to young dogs within 12 hrs from first symptoms in some cases, there is no vaccine for this strain as yet. Parvo also attacks their immune system, this is why its so deadly and there is some thought to this 7th mutation being airborne unlike previous strains.

Hope all goes well and to others who've lost dogs despite vaccinations I'm sorry to hear that it is possible they were victims of this new strain.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Schip said:


> Vets do a test there and then which works in a similar way to pregnancy testings ie shows lines if they've got it, you should have an answer whilst still in the surgery.
> 
> *There is a new strain of Parvo which is very quick and deadly to young dogs within 12 hrs from first symptoms in some cases, there is no vaccine for this strain as yet. Parvo also attacks their immune system, this is why its so deadly and there is some thought to this 7th mutation being airborne unlike previous strains.*
> 
> Hope all goes well and to others who've lost dogs despite vaccinations I'm sorry to hear that it is possible they were victims of this new strain.


I mentioned this new strain a while back but nobody believed me


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

buzzybee1992 said:


> took them to the vets and the vet took a blood sample to see if could find the cause. they said it is possible they may have parvo but it may be a simple thing like worms which may have not been killed by the worming tablets we have been giving them.... just got 2 wait for the tests to come back.
> 
> they have both been fine today, eating, and drinking water as usual. even though no more runny poo's they do have smelly farts :whip:
> 
> ...


 
cool, glad they are feeling better :no1:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

buzzybee1992 said:


> took them to the vets and the vet took a blood sample to see if could find the cause. they said it is possible they may have parvo but it may be a simple thing like worms which may have not been killed by the worming tablets we have been giving them.... just got 2 wait for the tests to come back.
> 
> they have both been fine today, eating, and drinking water as usual. even though no more runny poo's they do have smelly farts :whip:
> 
> ...


 
cool glad they are feeling better :2thumb:


----------

